# Glass thickness



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

If I was to construct my own vivarium, wjats a good glass thickness to work with? Thanks


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

you are going to have to be a bit more specific, mostly about size? for example, a 180 or 270 gallon tank is usually 1/2"-3/4". a 10 gallon tank is probably closer to 1/8-3/16"
mike


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

sorry bout that, I was thinking of doing a 24" cube, or an 18 x 18 x 24, thanks


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Just did calculations, it would be 33 or 59 gallons


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would think that 1/4" would be fine. Just my opinion tho. I'm by no means a professional tank builder. A 24" cube aquarium I think would need to be thicker, but should be fine for a viv.
Mike


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

1/4" should easily be sufficient for that size. My 150 vert is 1/4" on all sides except the bottom, which is now the back and it's been doing just fine.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

if you are not holding full tank height water there is no point in using thick glass. 

the companies that sell reptile tanks use much thinner glass than those that are intended for aquariums. And yes, those will break if you fill them with water.

the other thing to keep in mind is that if you are using a water feature in a reptile tank / paladium the glass only needs to rated for the depth of the water feature - i.e. exo terra and zoo med tanks.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A formerly popular, Euro style, front opening viv manufacturer makes his in 1/4" thick glass for that size and uses the same 1/4 inch for his 70 gallon corner viv measuring 24" x 24" x 36" tall.
For your 18" x 18" x 24 you should be able to get away with 3/16" if you use caution in moving it.
I built two 24" x 24" x 24" slope fronts out of 3/16".


----------

